# Smoked Baby Back Ribs



## trundle888 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey guys Im looking for some guidance.
I want to smoke a couple of racks of ribs on my propane BBQ using a little wood chip smoke box i was given as gift.
I want to do dry style rib as I much prefer dry to sauce slathered! 
My basic plan right now is cook them for 2 hours at 225 unwrapped, take them off and wrap them for another 2 hours at 225, after this point I'm not sure what to do. Unwrap and put back on the grill for an hour? On the grill for just a few minutes? What do you guys think?

Also should I be basting them for the first 2 hours? if so what should I use to baste? Should I do anything to them as I wrap them? Do anything to them once unwrapped?

Also am i best using wood chunks or smoke pellets in my smoke box? its about 9" long, 3 1/2" wide and 1 1/2'"deep.

Thank you very much for any help you guys can give
Dave


----------



## ashley lynn (Nov 25, 2016)

You don't really need to baste them, just let him smoke.. when you foil them add a bit of moisture, beer, apple juice, whatever and that'll keep them moist. Tossing them back on the grill after the first two steps just firms them back up a bit.. ribs are pretty easy and almost always turn out awesome even when you just kinda wing it..


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 25, 2016)

Also I am unsure the best way to set up my BBQ/smoker. 
Should I put my smoke box and water pan straight on the burners or on the grill rack above the burner? The back of the burner is the hottest part, am I right to have my smoke box there? Is a single water pan enough, I have space for two if needed. I'm going to have my ribs on the rack on the right hand side, with no heat underneath.












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 25, 2016


----------



## grillmonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

You'd probably need your smoker box on the burner to get it to burn, since wood basically has to reach  451 degrees to combust.Some people use a water pan, some don't, but one pan is fine, placed on the grate. If you do 2 hours uncovered, and 2 hours wrapped, then one hour uncovered will firm them up and dry them the way you want them. They say "if you're lookin, you ain't cookin", but during the last hour uncovered, poke them with a toothpick occasionally until they reach the tenderness you desire then remove them. Some people like fall-off-the-bone tender, some like a little tug. Fall off the bone is when your toothpick slides in easily, like poking warm butter.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like your on the right track,  Once I unfoil ribs I normally just grill them until the are cooked to my liking,  I just like to tighten them back up plus add a bit of a char to them.  As for your set up it looks good as well, but also you are going to have to tinker with until is works as you like.  With the smoker box just make sure you don't get too much smoke,  once it starts smoking a bit you may want to move it away from the direct heat.  The key is thin blue smoke, not big white clouds.  Hope this helps.  Good luck!!

Brian


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. 
Should I baste or spritz, apply any more rub as they are cooking? Add spritz juice to the foil and more rub? Once unfoiled kept the heat about 225 but grill them above direct heat, would an hour like this not be too long? 
Thanks again


----------



## grillmonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

trundle888 said:


> Thanks guys.
> Should I baste or spritz, apply any more rub as they are cooking? Add spritz juice to the foil and more rub? Once unfoiled kept the heat about 225 but grill them above direct heat, would an hour like this not be too long?
> Thanks again


I'd spritz w/apple cider vinegar when foiling. No direct heat. Keep checking the last hour until they are the texture you want.


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

No spritz or additional rub during the first 2 hours? I read somewhere spritz, after the first hour every 15 minutes when turning. Use apple cider vinegar with some rub whisked into it. 
There are so many things to read but most contradict each other and I have no idea what to do! Lol


----------



## wild west (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes it's confusing because everyone has a little different method. There is no right or wrong way only what works best for you. For instance I cook ribs at 275 and don't wrap just brush on a glaze when they are getting close to finished


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

It's time!!
Let's get these ribs going! 












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

225 for 2 hours, let's wrap these bad boys!












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 26, 2016)

lookin good!


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

Out of the foil and firming up













image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## wild west (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok I'm guessing they were great


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes they were! 
Had them on for another 45 minutes once out of the foil. 
Very happy with how they turned out and wasn't actually that much work, just quite long. 













image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016






Even had a nice little smoke ring. 












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016






Thanks to everyone who helped out with advice!!


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ribs look great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My babybacks smoke for 4-5 hrs without wrapping.  They are worth the wait.

Mike


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

So just 4-5 hours at 225 turning every 30 minutes?


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 26, 2016)

I rub them and put them on the smoker keeping it between 225 and 250.  I don't open the smoker for 4 hrs.  Then I check them and add sauce if desired.  Another 30 minutes to an hour and off they come.  My lady likes sauce and fall off the bone so hers go the full 5 hours.  I usually pull my rack off at 4.5 hrs no sauce.  Super easy to smoke some amazing ribs.

Mike


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey looks like they turned out pretty good!!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 27, 2016)

Ribs look good - Looks like you did a 2-2-1  Nice


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey guys Im looking for some guidance.
I want to smoke a couple of racks of ribs on my propane BBQ using a little wood chip smoke box i was given as gift.
I want to do dry style rib as I much prefer dry to sauce slathered! 
My basic plan right now is cook them for 2 hours at 225 unwrapped, take them off and wrap them for another 2 hours at 225, after this point I'm not sure what to do. Unwrap and put back on the grill for an hour? On the grill for just a few minutes? What do you guys think?

Also should I be basting them for the first 2 hours? if so what should I use to baste? Should I do anything to them as I wrap them? Do anything to them once unwrapped?

Also am i best using wood chunks or smoke pellets in my smoke box? its about 9" long, 3 1/2" wide and 1 1/2'"deep.

Thank you very much for any help you guys can give
Dave


----------



## ashley lynn (Nov 25, 2016)

You don't really need to baste them, just let him smoke.. when you foil them add a bit of moisture, beer, apple juice, whatever and that'll keep them moist. Tossing them back on the grill after the first two steps just firms them back up a bit.. ribs are pretty easy and almost always turn out awesome even when you just kinda wing it..


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 25, 2016)

Also I am unsure the best way to set up my BBQ/smoker. 
Should I put my smoke box and water pan straight on the burners or on the grill rack above the burner? The back of the burner is the hottest part, am I right to have my smoke box there? Is a single water pan enough, I have space for two if needed. I'm going to have my ribs on the rack on the right hand side, with no heat underneath.












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 25, 2016


----------



## grillmonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

You'd probably need your smoker box on the burner to get it to burn, since wood basically has to reach  451 degrees to combust.Some people use a water pan, some don't, but one pan is fine, placed on the grate. If you do 2 hours uncovered, and 2 hours wrapped, then one hour uncovered will firm them up and dry them the way you want them. They say "if you're lookin, you ain't cookin", but during the last hour uncovered, poke them with a toothpick occasionally until they reach the tenderness you desire then remove them. Some people like fall-off-the-bone tender, some like a little tug. Fall off the bone is when your toothpick slides in easily, like poking warm butter.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like your on the right track,  Once I unfoil ribs I normally just grill them until the are cooked to my liking,  I just like to tighten them back up plus add a bit of a char to them.  As for your set up it looks good as well, but also you are going to have to tinker with until is works as you like.  With the smoker box just make sure you don't get too much smoke,  once it starts smoking a bit you may want to move it away from the direct heat.  The key is thin blue smoke, not big white clouds.  Hope this helps.  Good luck!!

Brian


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. 
Should I baste or spritz, apply any more rub as they are cooking? Add spritz juice to the foil and more rub? Once unfoiled kept the heat about 225 but grill them above direct heat, would an hour like this not be too long? 
Thanks again


----------



## grillmonkey (Nov 26, 2016)

trundle888 said:


> Thanks guys.
> Should I baste or spritz, apply any more rub as they are cooking? Add spritz juice to the foil and more rub? Once unfoiled kept the heat about 225 but grill them above direct heat, would an hour like this not be too long?
> Thanks again


I'd spritz w/apple cider vinegar when foiling. No direct heat. Keep checking the last hour until they are the texture you want.


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

No spritz or additional rub during the first 2 hours? I read somewhere spritz, after the first hour every 15 minutes when turning. Use apple cider vinegar with some rub whisked into it. 
There are so many things to read but most contradict each other and I have no idea what to do! Lol


----------



## wild west (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes it's confusing because everyone has a little different method. There is no right or wrong way only what works best for you. For instance I cook ribs at 275 and don't wrap just brush on a glaze when they are getting close to finished


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

It's time!!
Let's get these ribs going! 












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

225 for 2 hours, let's wrap these bad boys!












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 26, 2016)

lookin good!


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

Out of the foil and firming up













image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


----------



## wild west (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok I'm guessing they were great


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes they were! 
Had them on for another 45 minutes once out of the foil. 
Very happy with how they turned out and wasn't actually that much work, just quite long. 













image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016






Even had a nice little smoke ring. 












image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Nov 26, 2016






Thanks to everyone who helped out with advice!!


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ribs look great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My babybacks smoke for 4-5 hrs without wrapping.  They are worth the wait.

Mike


----------



## trundle888 (Nov 26, 2016)

So just 4-5 hours at 225 turning every 30 minutes?


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 26, 2016)

I rub them and put them on the smoker keeping it between 225 and 250.  I don't open the smoker for 4 hrs.  Then I check them and add sauce if desired.  Another 30 minutes to an hour and off they come.  My lady likes sauce and fall off the bone so hers go the full 5 hours.  I usually pull my rack off at 4.5 hrs no sauce.  Super easy to smoke some amazing ribs.

Mike


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey looks like they turned out pretty good!!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 27, 2016)

Ribs look good - Looks like you did a 2-2-1  Nice


----------

